# Big Mangrove on fly



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Worked all day till I figured out what they wanted. 10 wt, and a #4 spawning shrimp.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Man that's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Probably one of the coolest catches I have seen this year!


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

That is indeed a hawg and one I hope you kept! How deep?


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Pic hardly does justice to its size imo... did it get a measure?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Beautiful pic and great catch.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Dang ... you are a fly fishing machine.

What are your favorite flies for targeting pomps and reds??


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think we were in 90' or so. The fish were all up the column and I was getting bit between 8'-25' down. 

Redfish flies? They have beat me up pretty good this year, but come to think of it, I have never caught a redfish on fly that didn't eat something chartreuse. I think the most important thing is to get the fish to see the fly before he sees you. The fly doesn't matter near as much as going undetected by the fish. 

Pompano like yellow clousers, but I have caught them on olive too.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!! Congrats and thanks for sharing the great pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Way to go brother. I hope to see what you're going for. The guitar pick before the end of year is what I wish for you. I finally checked off the Mahi Mahi box on the fly.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice mangrove there and on a fly, way to go!


----------

